# Friday Night ABTs/Qview



## savismoker (Nov 17, 2017)

Been a while since I posted. Just wanted to share a lil portable MES love this evening!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 17, 2017)

SS, Your ABT's look good, I am about due for a batch also!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 17, 2017)

savi,what's up with those foil pans? look like their ridged...disposable broiler pans or something?
Brand and size please...Ve haf vays uf making you talk...
BTW, ABTS look good!

Bill


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh yea! Looking good. I'm due for a batch too.


----------



## savismoker (Nov 18, 2017)

motocrash said:


> savi,what's up with those foil pans? look like their ridged...disposable broiler pans or something?
> Brand and size please...Ve haf vays uf making you talk...
> BTW, ABTS look good!
> 
> Bill


Yeah handi-foil healthy pans with grease absorbing liners...perfect sized for the portable smoker...8.5 x 11.5


----------



## savismoker (Nov 18, 2017)

savismoker said:


> Yeah handi-foil healthy pans with grease absorbing liners...perfect sized for the portable smoker...8.5 x 11.5



Finished Qview!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 18, 2017)

Tha


savismoker said:


> Yeah handi-foil healthy pans with grease absorbing liners...perfect sized for the portable smoker...8.5 x 11.5


Thanks man,gonna have to try'em!

Bill


----------



## griz400 (Nov 18, 2017)

nice bunch of abts there .. points to you ...


----------



## savismoker (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks


----------

